# Neat old tricycle



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 11, 2015)

I posted this in another thread with some bikes I saw ,but thought it might get more comments here.Im not into these but thought it was really cool with the light


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2015)

That is probably the only trike I've seen that I would even consider buying. That front fender is bad! Not to mention the downtube looks like a tank. Were pentagon tires used in the late 30's?


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 12, 2015)

Almost bought one over the summer exactly like that. The owner and I were just too far apart. Killer streamline design. Rob.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 12, 2015)

This one was 195 I think how much was the one you looked at and was it in similar condition


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 12, 2015)

She wanted $250 and it was her childhood tricycle. Some emotional attachment there. The last offer I make was $175.


----------

